# Nation's First Muslim Member Of Congress Elected



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MINNEAPOLIS -- *Minnesota Democratic House candidate Keith Ellison has made history in more ways than one. 
He's been elected as the nation's first Muslim member of Congress. 
He'll represent a heavily liberal district in the Minneapolis area. 
The win also makes Ellison, who is black, the first non-white representative Minnesota has sent to Washington. 
But Ellison said the most important thing about his campaign was that he "tried to pull people together on things we all share, things that are important to everyone." 
Ellison said his campaign united labor, minority communities and peace activists, and brought in people of all religions. 
Ellison has called for an immediate withdrawal of U.S. troops from Iraq. He easily won the Minneapolis area district which Republicans haven't carried since 1962.










_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

